# New ride



## SS396driver (Jul 31, 2018)

Been a while since my last post . But being retired I'm not sitting at a computer all day. But I bought a new ride. 1972 c20 camper special. Been looking for an older but not to old of atruck . Plan is to leave her body as is but restomod the driveline. Already started the interior.


----------



## SS396driver (Jul 31, 2018)

Already dropped the rear 2 inches. El cheapo way took 2 leafs out. Truck had hd springs so now it's got what a c10 had. Changed out the steering wheel. Went from the autozone cheapo wood back to a chevy comfort wheel


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 31, 2018)

My neighbor used to have one that looked just like that. His had the 454 in it. He used it to pull their vacation trlr.


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 9, 2018)

My Dad bought a brand new C30 Custom with a 12 foot flat bed in 72. It was a work truck and when I sold it in the early 90's it had less than 70K on the odometer. At that time NOS body parts were hard to find and no one had started making repop parts. I found a rust free cab at Carlisle for $400 the day before the show opened, and it was sold already. I had a couple other 3/4 ton pickups and couldn't justify keeping it. If I still had it I would restore it with all of Dad's company lettering on it.


----------



## SS396driver (Aug 10, 2018)

I bought this one from the original owner spent it's entire life on the west coast. The only rust is on the passenger rocker. Working on it I have vowed to never buy something from the north east. My 07 dodge has more rot


----------



## SS396driver (Aug 10, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> My neighbor used to have one that looked just like that. His had the 454 in it. He used it to pull their vacation trlr.



This is a 350 with turbo 350 trans


----------



## avason (Aug 10, 2018)

SS396driver said:


> I bought this one from the original owner spent it's entire life on the west coast. The only rust is on the passenger rocker. Working on it I have vowed to never buy something from the north east. My 07 dodge has more rot


Nice project for sure. How did you get it from the west coast to N.Y.?


----------



## SS396driver (Aug 16, 2018)

Ex son in law does auto transport. I did have to wait a few weeks for him to have an empty spot on the trailer. 

I found this truck when me my girl and a friend did an across country ride trip on our bikes. We did 11500 miles in 7 weeks . 3 bikes


----------

